
Mass Shootings Are Connected to America’s Legacy of Anti-Indigenous Violence - Tomte
https://www.teenvogue.com/story/sand-creek-massacre-wounded-knee-mass-shootings
======
marsrover
Complete speculation by TeenVogue. Absolutely no backing evidence that modern
mass shootings are in any way connected to the ones mentioned in the article
(probably because they’re completely different).

Surprised this made it to the second page.

